

[Opinion] Why Google+ is the New Google Reader - rahulroy
http://www.googleplusdaily.com/2013/03/why-google-is-new-google-reader.html

======
ScottWhigham
I'm sorry - this has to be written by someone who just doesn't get why someone
wants an RSS reader. " Engagement is Key" is just not all correct. People who
think that "RSS is about social" just don't get it. People subscribe to a
specific RSS feed because they want to have the option to read everything that
comes from that site. Period.

